# Pm Machines Arrived



## jds (Apr 11, 2015)

Just unloaded my 1340 GT and 935 T-S from Matt, pictures later as I have to be up at 0500 for work.
JD


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 11, 2015)

Good choice of machines... looking forward to the pics!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm looking forward to my PM 25, sounds like it might be here before May.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 11, 2015)

Very nice! Been playing with my new 1340GT as well.

Of course we require copious amounts of pics as proof...


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 11, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Very nice! Been playing with my new 1340GT as well.
> 
> Of course we require copious amounts of pics as proof...



Yes... policy of HM forum:
Pictures, or it did not happen..


----------



## jds (Apr 11, 2015)

Only picture I have had a chance to take.  The lathe crate took a fork hit from Roadway but looks like it went under the bed.  I cannot wait to get these fired up.
JD


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 11, 2015)

It's a start...


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 11, 2015)

YUP... that is what each of my crates (same machines) looked like.  Now they are sitting on custom stands.

Setting up the shop is fun... using the machines is even more fun!


----------



## markknx (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice! yes pics Video and review.
Mark


----------



## Duker (Apr 12, 2015)

I am watching your unveiling closely as I just got my shipping email on my 935. I wish now I had also ordered the lathe.


----------



## jds (Apr 13, 2015)

Well Duker,
I hate to disappoint you but, I am a one man show and I will not have a day off until friday so I am moving slow.  The mill is in place sitting on a concrete pad(long story).  I think I will fabricate  a stand in the coming weeks.  My VFD and enclosure are done.  I am still waiting on speed pots, switches, diodes ect. for both machines.

markknx, I dont know about a video, I do not think I can improve on what Mike-zmotorsports put out there.

My work space is pretty small but, I will only be here for about 29 months and then will be moving to Georgia and hopefully a new shop.

JD


----------



## Duker (Apr 13, 2015)

jds said:


> Well Duker,
> I hate to disappoint you but, I am a one man show and I will not have a day off until friday so I am moving slow.  The mill is in place sitting on a concrete pad(long story).  I think I will fabricate  a stand in the coming weeks.  My VFD and enclosure are done.  I am still waiting on speed pots, switches, diodes ect. for both machines.
> 
> markknx, I dont know about a video, I do not think I can improve on what Mike-zmotorsports put out there.
> ...



JD,  

No disappoint on my end, I will be in the same boat when mine gets here so I understand.  I am envious you have two crates to unload!


----------



## jds (Apr 14, 2015)

Got around to uncrating the lathe still need to put her on the stand.  I am waiting on a McMastercarr order for electrical components.  Hope to have them running and cleaned up by Sunday.
JD


----------



## jds (Apr 18, 2015)

1340 on the stand.  Just need to add a DRO from the PROS, clean and wire them up.  Still waiting on a McMaster order.


----------



## jds (Apr 25, 2015)

I did not have the time for a full blown stand for the 935 so I have mine sitting like this.
I have my mill motor turning need to finish wiring up the controls and I am copying Mikes electrical set up on the lathe.


----------



## jds (May 2, 2015)

935 T-S is complete ready to make chips.  My control switches are pretty simple, on/off toggle, forward/off/reverse, and a 1 OHM speed pot.   My control box is a cheap gang box (plastic).  I did not put an E-stop on the control side, because, I have never used/or seen an E-stop on a factory Bridgeport mill.  My double off switches are there for changing belt positions, as the VFD set up is new to me.
JD


----------



## wrmiller (May 2, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## GA Gyro (May 2, 2015)

Looks very nice!

On my list is to re-wire my 935 with a nice control box similar to yours... albeit with a E-stop and MachTach.

Given AC season has started, and the mill is operational... that project may not happen until the fall.


----------



## jds (May 2, 2015)

John,
 I might add a machtach down the road, I do not mind belt changes. 
I will have to finish my variable speed bridgeport before the move (25 something months down the road).  I just purchased a piece of property outside Sylvester, GA so I will be building a new shop.  post your Machtach work so I have something to copy!
JD


----------



## jds (Jul 18, 2015)

Well for anyone interested here are some pics of the 1340GT.  I added an aloris, DRO from DRO PROS  (Magnetic scales).  For  wiring I copied Mike's (Zmotorsports) wiring to the letter.  No problems, made a few chips.  Need to do a few more test cuts.  I still have a little clean up to do. 

I do like the lathe and mill, I have a few grumblings on the mill which are cosmetic and not worth mentioning.  My first projects will be a vise and threading a few rifle muzzles for QD can mounts.  

I really like quality machine tools and will be purchasing other machines (surface grinder, band saw, etc) from them in the future.  Matt has always been easy to reach, answered all my questions.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jul 18, 2015)

jds said:


> I did not have the time for a full blown stand for the 935


Unless you think you need a mobile (tippy) 1500# machine, can you just get the additional height (if desired) from some machinery leveling mounts?


----------



## jds (Jul 18, 2015)

Tim,
The mill is sitting on 4"w x 2"h x 36"l steel rectanguler tube that is 1/4" thick anchored with 5/8 inch all thread.  there are four level feet about 2.5"- 2.75" in diameter at each end of the steel that are adjustable.  

I have not had it move on me yet, feels pretty solid.  I am vertically challanged as it, the two inches of steel plus leveling feet puts the mill at about 5.5" higher more or less.  you would have to enlarge the picture to see them (feet).

JD


----------



## markknx (Jul 18, 2015)

JDS,
What is the hanging on the tailstock that looks like a thermostat?


----------



## jds (Jul 18, 2015)

Markknx,
Good eye, it is a thermostat.  I just put that shelf up, above the lathe and I just hung it there to get it out of the way.  It is for my heater in the winter.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice choice of machines... if I dare say so myself....


----------

